# تطبيق الدليله



## فهد القحطأن (15 أبريل 2019)

*





برنامج الدليله للاندرويد ما يميزه انه مجهز بكل معالم البر في السعوديه والخليج
 من هضاب وسهول وفياض وتلاع وشعاب ورجوم
وأهم المواقع المعروفه في البر فلا داعي لتحميل للاحداثيات فهو مجهز بكل ما يلزم أهل البر من مواقع
الدليله عباره عن قارمن مهيئ لأهل البر بكل امكانيات
البرامج الأخرى الدليله يحتوي على أكبر قاعدة بيانات من نوعه على مستوى الخليج العربي والأردن وسوريا ولبنان والعراق
واليمن.
الدليله للمطور سليم محمد الرويلي
ان لم تحمل البرنامج فانشره للمساعده

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jafar.khair.salemalruwaili

















*​


----------



## ترك شهراني (19 مايو 2019)

*رد: تطبيق الدليله*

تم رفع الموضوع للافاده
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

